# Company and soap names



## flutterbye37 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm just starting my soap business.  Working on a name so I can get labels made.  Do you think an interesting company name and interesting names for your soaps gets more attention?  When I think about myself buyin soap, I will pick up one that has an intriguing company name and or scent name.  If this is the wrong place I'm sorry, please feel free to movie.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sure! Catchy names, pretty labels, colors all get my attention. Good luck with your new business!


----------



## Susie (Aug 27, 2014)

What gets my attention in order:

Colors in booth/table area- strong or bright colors get my attention every time.

Good signage- large enough to read the name as soon as the colors get my attention.  If it is a smaller venue, this matters less than a large one.  

Attractive company name/logo.  I am not overly choosy in that I like nature-type stuff, elegant stuff, cutesy stuff, but your name and the "theme" need to sort of go together.  I.E.  "Betsy's Bubbles" should have bubbles on the sign, and favor cute colors.  "Nancy's Naturals" should have something ... well... natural on the sign, and the colors should be from nature.  "Oliver's Old Fashioned Soaps"  should have perhaps a sepia toned sign with barber shop reminiscent designs.(Names are purely from my imagination, and are not representing any company whatsoever.)

Lots of product.  I hate feeling like it is all picked over before I got there, and I am choosing from the dregs.

The products need to stand out against the background colors.  I don't like things that fade into the scenery.  If your labels/products are beige, go for a strong solid table cloth color to make the products stand out.(forest green popped into my mind)

The smell of the soap.  This is always what makes me take it home.  I really don't care what you call that soap, as long as I know I am not allergic to the ingredients and it smells good.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 28, 2014)

Susie hit the nail on the head with the idea of consistancy.  You want to have a thread running through everything that you do which will appeal to your target market.

Who is your target market?  Why will people buy your soap?  You need to work that out to get the brand 'feel' then the name and so on.  No point deciding on an old-style name when you want to make glitter soap to appeal to the teens, nor a hip name when you want to appeal to the more mature person.


----------



## cerelife (Sep 3, 2014)

Great ideas and advice, and best of luck with your business!
I'm a little different in that the name for my company popped into my head one day apropros of nothing. 
Neither my company name nor my logo have anything to do with soap, but both perfectly reflect my personality and what I want to present to the world, so I went with my gut feeling. 
I'm just starting to market my business, so I guess 'time will tell' if customers who don't already know me will be attracted to my business. 
At the very least, it makes ME happy to see my name and logo on my products, and that's what really counts in my book.


----------



## cerelife (Sep 3, 2014)

Susie, I'm sending you a PM rather than hijacking yet another thread, LOL!


----------



## flutterbye37 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Aki_onlineboutiquesource (Sep 17, 2014)

If you plan to open a website at any time you may also consider how the name will work online. If the domain is available, etc. 

A lot of people don't consider that, I didn't with my first business.


----------

